# Ridley's Tug Marty



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

marty on the tyne date ?


----------



## johnalderman (May 27, 2006)

The cranes in the background are at Palmers Jarrow and the yard was closed in the 1920s one of the reasons for the Jarrow march so it must date from before then, Hope this helps.


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

johnalderman said:


> The cranes in the background are at Palmers Jarrow and the yard was closed in the 1920s one of the reasons for the Jarrow march so it must date from before then, Hope this helps.


I'd say the two cargo ships fitting out are of 50s vintage. Don't know where that leaves the crane though.


----------

